# Best CCs to customise a Fader Controller



## Connors (Jan 2, 2021)

Hello everybody!

I recently acquired a Fadermaster Pro (JL Cooper) and want to fully utilise their functions and improve my workflow. I was thinking in two different banks with the following CCs, but I need some help, as im not sure.

For Bank 1:

Fader 1- CC1
F2 - CC11
F3 - CC7
F4 - CC2
F5 - CC16
F6 - CC5 or CC65 ? not sure about this one
F7 - Group CC1 + CC11 + CC 2
F8 - Group CC1 + CC11

For Bank 2:

F1- Close Mic I think I will set it to CC 102 an so on
F2 - Mid Mic CC103
F3 - Main Mic CC104
F4 - DecaTree Mic CC105
F5 - Surround Mic CC106
F6 - CC32 (Spitfire articulation change)
F7 - Pitch Bend
F8 - Group CC1 + CC11 + CC 7

I know some of this stuff is personal, but any suggestions on what works best for you would be very much appreciated as I can create a 3rd Bank.
Also if I have to change something up or something is wrong please tell me, im no expert in this.

Regards,
Connors


----------



## Vonk (Jan 2, 2021)

If you wanted you could include an articulation change channel, like CC32 for Sptfire libraries or CC58 for Cinematic studio series. Not ideal for actual performance but useful for quick access to articulations while doodling.


----------



## lettucehat (Jan 7, 2021)

Just got a controller myself and was going to post on this exact topic, amazing. Some libraries (Sample Modeling in my case) use the 20s for their own internal functions. For the mics, would there be any downside to using the 32-63 range, or 102-119 for example?


----------



## Connors (Jan 8, 2021)

lettucehat said:


> Just got a controller myself and was going to post on this exact topic, amazing. Some libraries (Sample Modeling in my case) use the 20s for their own internal functions. For the mics, would there be any downside to using the 32-63 range, or 102-119 for example?


Yep, also been thinking on that. Last day I was testing some libraries like Audio Imperia ones, and they use some 20s CCs.
So I think its better to put it on the 102-119 range.
Gonna Change it up on the original post.
Do you suggest any more CCs to implement?


----------



## lettucehat (Jan 8, 2021)

Honestly I think you covered it, other than library-specific stuff. One similarity I recorded between Sample Modeling and Hollywood strings was CC5 for portamento time... maybe other libraries, who knows. Maybe if you have a ton of patience program some CCs to control legato speed, internal reverb, LFE channel (CinePerc, Damage 2)..


----------



## Saxer (Jan 8, 2021)

Good question.

I have an 8 fader box and I use CC11 and CC1 and the "quasi standard" CC21 for vibrato (Spitfire and Infinite series). The others are simply some random CCs in their 20s. If I need them I change the plugins to these numbers.

I have also some more Midi controllers (synths, keyboard with joystick, breathcontroller, windcontroller) that are set for special instruments.

It's nice to have all the faders ever needed. But there's a problem too:

It's inevitable to move faders by accident. So it's really important that you know what the faders are doing when some instruments start to change their mic position, suddenly play fluttertounge, or start to modulate the filter.

I have different kinds of Midi-In filters (Logic user here... environment window) that blockade the input of a number of CCs. It makes the life much easier. Spitfire had some instruments that stoped playing when getting CC2. I think they updated it but it's just an example. With all faders and Midi controllers running and no filter there's at least one strange thing happening per song where I have to look through the event list editor for accidental CCs.


----------

